# Predatory Women...



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

So it has been almost a year since D day and I have been reflecting on the past years events. As I revisit those dark times...finding text, emails, confrontation, exposure etc. and comparing that information with what I have learned in counseling. I am convinced that my H was a victim of a Predatory Woman.

I googled the term after my therapist brought it up and I have to say the OW totally fit the description. I was amazed at what I was reading. The OW is someone I have known for years, so I knew her before the affair with my H. I can totally see now that this in her character. My H was not her first affair with a married man. (she is also married) She had an affair 6months into her marriage and again with my H 7 years after the first. (There could be more) She also surrounded herself with friends who were having their own affairs. They even covered for each other.

My H, who is not the most technologically gifted person in the world was taught how to open up a secret AIM account so that it wouldn't be tracked on our cell bill. He told me how she walked him through the process, stroked his ego, played the victim and claimed she "needed" him to save her sanity. She painted her H to be a drunk who ignored her. She even told him the he only "loved me, but wasn't in love with me." She spoon fed him until he found himself in a hotel room. (that one of her friends set up and paid for) She said she needed to change her shoes...she jumped him within minutes of entering the room. My husband resisted at first but eventually gave in... His guilt began to eat him alive and he left our home shortly after.

She however, continued living the high life in her 3500 sq ft. home with her expense account, doesn't work, carrying on with her H like nothing was going on. (her H had no clue until I told him) posting on FB about her latest Jimmy Choo purchase, biweekly manicures/pedicures and posting pictures from the latest shoe ball she organized and attended. She twitterd about her daily going-ons and posted pics of her "perfect" life on FB. Including the cruise she went on with her H. She even exchanged joking posts with me during that year!!!

Meanwhile, my H couldn't deal with the double life he was living and turned into a stranger overnight. It was like one day I had my husband and the next day I was living with a stranger who made no sense and acted like a nut. He became angry, paranoid, started finding fault in me, rewrote our history, etc. He even admitted that he thought the only thing he could do was be with her. He was a COMPLETE stranger. He would always tell me "I deserved better than him and that he couldn't take back how he treated me." I really thought he was having some sort of a breakdown. My kids and I suffered an unbelievably difficult time. I lost 20lb and my kids cried for their father everyday. All the while SHE lived her comfy life.

It wasn't until I exposed her to her H that she threw my H under the bus. Claiming she had been trying to end it for months that my H pursued her. This coming from the same women who jumped my H at a party when they were 17 and ADMITTED to me that she "wished she could go back to the days when she admired my H from afar. And looked forward to seeing him at family gatherings and keeping her crush a secret." WTF? Who says that kind of $hit? Really?

I have no doubt that she preyed on my H. She saw her opportunity to move in when a family blow-up happened between her family and his. He was villified by her family and he was put in the position to try and clear his name and that is when the ego stroking began....

Anyway, I just wanted to warn the faithful spouses out there of the predators out there AND I just REALLY needed to get that out. What a difference a year makes. My H as sworn that he will "spend his whole life making it up to me." In a weird way he believes that this affair has made him appreciate what he has and is forever grateful that I gave him a second chance. My kids are so much happier and I am working on forgiving him...


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

No one can make anyone do something they don't want to do.

I am glad that you tow are trying to make it work, but i think excusing it in any way by blaming the other woman is a mistake.

Your H allowed her into his life. He had plenty of opportunities to do the right thing. he could have said no at any point.


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

Syrum said:


> No one can make anyone do something they don't want to do.
> 
> I am glad that you tow are trying to make it work, but i think excusing it in any way by blaming the other woman is a mistake.
> 
> Your H allowed her into his life. He had plenty of opportunities to do the right thing. he could have said no at any point.


I agree that he allowed it to happen. Trust me he knows that I blame him for that. BUT, I also know my H hates himself for what he allowed. 

I think it also helps me to know the OW too. She is and always has been a piece of work...


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Syrum said:


> No one can make anyone do something they don't want to do.
> 
> I am glad that you tow are trying to make it work, but i think excusing it in any way by blaming the other woman is a mistake.
> 
> Your H allowed her into his life. He had plenty of opportunities to do the right thing. he could have said no at any point.


This was just about word for word my initial reaction, too.
It may help and even make you feel better to know she was predatory, but H is to blame for what HE did.

My WW at first made weak claims about how she was manipulated into the A, but in time she addmitted it was she who in fact made the first 'move' to that first kiss....


----------



## mswren7 (May 8, 2011)

I sometimes think it is a power play for the woman just to prove to herself that she can get another woman's husband. It's all about her self-image and power. He of course is to blame as well for being so weak to fall into the trap.

I am well aware that there are predator women out there, one even so far as inviting my husband to her marital bed when her husband was away. I dont believe that they cared who my husband was, they just wanted someone who was married to prove that they could seduce a married man behind his wife's back. They are equally to blame for their selfish behaviour.

I wonder how you are working on forgiving him? Are you just shifting the blame to her?


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

mswren7 said:


> I sometimes think it is a power play for the woman just to prove to herself that she can get another woman's husband. It's all about her self-image and power. He of course is to blame as well for being so weak to fall into the trap.
> 
> I am well aware that there are predator women out there, one even so far as inviting my husband to her marital bed when her husband was away. I dont believe that they cared who my husband was, they just wanted someone who was married to prove that they could seduce a married man behind his wife's back. They are equally to blame for their selfish behaviour.
> 
> I wonder how you are working on forgiving him? Are you just shifting the blame to her?


That is the hardest part. Getting past HIS part in this... a lot of counseling, *his actions*,his remorse, our discussions, time....

He knows this is very hard for me and is aware that I am giving this ONE chance. 

Truthfully, after coming so close to divorce, (I filed) made me realize I could and would be fine if this ever happened again. He knows I would kick him to the curb in a second. In fact, I realized I don't even fear that part of it. I know I would be okay so I think it has made him realize that I don't NEED to give him a second chance I WANT to give him/our family a second chance. I think my kids deserve that too.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 22, 2011)

I think *Predator* only applies to those who take advantage of children being abducted and/or molested because they are truly innocent. But an adult is a willing participant, so I don't think it fits very well here. _You_ just don't want to see that you're husaband was just as guilty as this woman in decieving you. Your rationalizing because you chose to reconcile, that's all. The fact is that no matter how much these people want to distance themselves from the label of _cheater_; that's what they'll always be known for, and associated with- LYING and CHEATING.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*She spoon fed him until he found himself in a hotel room. *

Eh. Your husband didn't "magically find" himself in a hotel room. He went there willingly and of his own choice, just like he made the choice to have an affair. 

For every "predatory woman" there is a willing man if it gets to the point of having an affair. And this isn't gender-specific. There are men who very much enjoy being the Other Man/the lover. 

While I can understand your hatred towards her, put half of the blame on him where it should be. He had a choice in the matter as well.

Best wishes to you in your marriage and on working this out.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

pacmouse said:


> I am convinced that my H was a victim of a Predatory Woman.


This one statement of yours sums up the whole post. Sorry, but your H was never a victim. A victim denotes someone who was taken advantage of and was unwilling. You say you blame him for his part in the A and that he hates himself for what he did. I have the feeling you aren't blaming him enough and making him own what he did. Spouses who claim to hate themselves so much about what they did in the A are often those who are trying to relieve some of the responsibility for their part in the A by playing the victimhood angle.

He suddenly found himself in a hotel room and she jumped him? Do you seriously realize how unbelievable that sounds like? There will always be women around who are wh0res and skanks. There will always be men around who are pigs and dogs. No one can fall prey to these people if they don't want to. This woman was not the one who vowed in front of God, friends, and family, to forsake all others. It was your H. 

I know you want R with your H, and that's great. But *don't MINIMIZE* his part in the A. If you do that, then what's to stop him from being "victimized" again by some other predatory woman.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

There are no victims, only volunteers...


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree that there are women out there totally on the prowl for men and they do not care if they are married or not. I happen to know two women that fit that description. However it takes TWO to have an affair. All these women do is look for an opportunity, a crack in a relationship, a friendship that they can push further, etc. But in the end it's the men that agree to it. 

"She spoon fed him until he found himself in a hotel room" um what did he think he was going there to do. Seriously.


----------



## mkl (Jul 9, 2011)

You are a year out. Don’t let the words of others here set you back. 

You and your husband are working on your marriage. He is with out a doubt at fault and the other woman is at fault. 

Someone made him feel good and he fell into the trap. Hopefully he has learned to stay away from temptation like that in the future. 

Sounds like this women has had her eye on him for years. And she finally made her move. There are plenty of women like that in the world. I would like to pull their hair out!!! But, as I said your husband was weak and he made a life changing mistake. 

You both have made a choice to recommit to the marriage. 
I wish you too all the best. Now allow yourself to move past this and don’t celebrate D day by rehashing all these bad memories. Look forward and find the good in what you have together post D Day.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone is undermining her reconciliation process. She was trying to make a point that her husband was a victim. That is a bunch of BS. That's all we're trying to relate. Unless her husband was incapacitated and this OW raped him, then she might have a case... but this is laughable. No one put a gun to his head, told him to drop his pants, and stick Mr. Dingle inside Mrs. Vajayjay.


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

mkl said:


> You are a year out. Don’t let the words of others here set you back.
> 
> You and your husband are working on your marriage. He is with out a doubt at fault and the other woman is at fault.
> 
> ...


Finally!!! Someone who understands.

As for the rest of you... I have not minimized, forgiven, let him off the hook to quickly, or just want to blame the OW. God knows I have held him accountable for being so stupid!!!

Please consider that it has been almost a YEAR!!! We have been in MC the entire time, I had filed for divorce, wouldn't even hear of what he had to say. That is until having a conversation with the OW where she, in an attempt to make her self look like the victim, proved my H's point that she was indeed the aggressor. He also showed me many many email conversations between the two of them where he is telling her he "can't take it anymore and wants to come clean." at which point she uses scare tactics to try and keep him from telling me. She tried the guilt trip, threatening to never peak to him again, etc. She even painted me as someone who would "take his children away from him." She wanted to keep it going...having her lifestyle while having my H on the side so she could F%#@k when she wanted.

Also, reading many posts her over the year about the "fog" and how the initial "high" from an affair is as powerful as a drug and how it affects the brain and rational thinking...etc.

It make sense to me how it crept up on him. Considering where he was emotionally and she DID admit she had been crushing on him for 15 YEARS!!!! I get it!

I also took into consideration how they each handled their lives during this time, My H was a mess. She on the other hand acted as if she was up to nothing. No remorse or guilt for what she was doing.

As for finding himself alone in a hotel room...He said he thought he was going up there to meet her and her friends who were in town for an event. Little did he know the friends skipped town a day early and SHE planned all along on getting there alone. HE SHOULD HAVE LEFT!! HE COULD HAVE SAID NO!! I GET IT!!!! 

Now, while I am giving him another chance, I am in no way saying I trust him to never do this again!!! I now know he is capable. BUT WE ARE ALL CAPABLE given the right circumstances. 

Lastly, I guess I am done visiting this website as I am shocked at the number of people who are so jaded that they can't understand or be happy for someone who is strong enough to give it one more try. I have never been a misery loves company kind of person and always tried to be sympathetic to the people on this board. Except of course the cheaters and home wreckers.

Peace, I'm moving on.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 22, 2011)

> That is until having a conversation with the OW where she, in an attempt to make her self look like the victim, proved my H's point that she was indeed the aggressor. He also showed me many many email conversations between the two of them where he is telling her he "can't take it anymore and wants to come clean." at which point she uses scare tactics to try and keep him from telling me. She tried the guilt trip, threatening to never peak to him again, etc. She even painted me as someone who would "take his children away from him." She wanted to keep it going...having her lifestyle while having my H on the side so she could F%#@k when she wanted.


Yeah... keep deluding yourself



> proved my H's point that she was indeed the aggressor.


Hilarious!



> She tried the guilt trip, threatening to never peak to him again


Why would he EVER want to speak to her again anyway???

I think you were under the impression that people were gonna come to his defense as easily as you did. It's not about being jaded at all. It's about seeing it for what it really is. I think most people who _have_ reconciled don't try to minimize their spouses' part in all this by saying that they were victimized by AP(predator). You didn't like the response, so you huffed and puffed, and took your toys to place elsewhere.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Don't move on pacmouse. I totally understand where you're coming from and agree. Judgement seems to be running rampant around here today. Congratulations on pursuing reconciliation and realizing that good people can get their head up their [email protected]@ and do things they will hate and regret for the rest of their lives. I'm happy for you that you, your husband, and your marriage are strong enough to survive!!

Good Luck.


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

sigma1299 said:


> Don't move on pacmouse. I totally understand where you're coming from and agree. Judgement seems to be running rampant around here today. Congratulations on pursuing reconciliation and realizing that good people can get their head up their [email protected]@ and do things they will hate and regret for the rest of their lives. I'm happy for you that you, your husband, and your marriage are strong enough to survive!!
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you Sigma


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

BigBri said:


> Yeah... keep deluding yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first reaction to your posts was going to be....whatever dude

BUT, I have read some of your other posts and I understand where your attitude is coming from. It is too soon for you. WAY too soon to understand where I am as a married mom of 2 who has been with my H 14 years. I get it!!! 

Good luck to you.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just want to say I wish you all the luck in the world. May your marriage become so strong that noone can come between you and your husband again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

My DDay was June 12, 2010, and we are in R. We have 2 children and have been together 22 years. My fWW owns up to what she did, doesn't try to play the victim. I hold her responsible for what she did, she is the one who made vows to me in front of God, family, and friends. The OM is a scumbag, no doubt about it, and he deserves a good beat down. But in no way will I ever feel that she fell prey to some predatory man. And I feel good about that.

If you feel you need to feel that your husband was victimized by a predatory woman in order for you to R, then that's up to you. Whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

pidge70 said:


> I just want to say I wish you all the luck in the world. May your marriage become so strong that noone can come between you and your husband again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you Pidge. I wish for this too.


----------



## pacmouse (Nov 27, 2008)

lordmayhem said:


> My DDay was June 12, 2010, and we are in R. We have 2 children and have been together 22 years. *My fWW owns up to what she did, doesn't try to play the victim.* I hold her responsible for what she did, she is the one who made vows to me in front of God, family, and friends. The OM is a scumbag, no doubt about it, and he deserves a good beat down. But in no way will I ever feel that she fell prey to some predatory man. And I feel good about that.
> 
> *If you feel you need to feel that your husband was victimized by a predatory woman in order for you to R, then that's up to you. Whatever works for you I guess.*


*
*

That is just it my H has NEVER claimed to be the victim in this. In fact he still can't believe he was "so stupid." He is actually going to IC to help with the self-hate and disappointment he feels in himself. He often refers to that time as "the worst time in his life."

The whole predatory women phrase came from one of my IC sessions where it was explained that there are indeed women out there who DO prey on married men. They usually also have a narcissistic personality disorder. She brought this up because I was talking about some of the things I mentioned in other posts here. Characteristics like... being obsessed with her looks, overly interested with social status, always believing they deserve the best of everything, she even uses her kid as an extension of herself, but quick to pawn her off in the name of a good time. Admitted that she only agreed to have a child to keep her husband after she was caught having an affair shortly after their marriage. She crushed on my H until she had the opportunity. She had no intention to leave her H because he makes six figures. But wanted the my H physically because he is very "muscular and sexy" (her words) Her closest friends were all having there own affairs too. I could go on but I won't.

Again, I am not forgetting my H's responsibility for his part in this. I do however think there is merit in how a person behaves AFTER they have traveled this road the first time. Once could be a mistake. TWICE is, well...part of your character.

I am pretty sure my H as learned a lot from his road trip.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know why I'm amazed at how people can get almost hateful in their responses. This is why I rarely update my own thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mkl (Jul 9, 2011)

You are doing what is best for your marriage, I am so happy to finally see others cheering you on and not trying to break your spirits. 

These people are rough on the ws. It’s ashamed. We should not pass such harsh judgments on people we don’t know. 

I am thankful that my husband and I read these threads together and pick and choose the advice that we implement in our marriage. 

He found this site first and when I heard some of the advice he was given I immediately began reading along with him. And posting a bit of encouragement. : ) 

It is possible to recommit and have a great marriage. 

I hope that you and your husband got through this day and may your next be filled with love and happiness!!!!


----------



## Squiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Pacmouse - thank you for your post, I enjoyed reading it and I wish you and your husband all the best on your journey. I'm sorry that you feel like you've been attacked for being honest. All our situations are unique to us, only we really know what goes on between our own four walls.

I can also see where you're coming from, I've felt the same way. My husband and I are in R, d-day 9 months ago. At first I blamed him entirely, I even felt sorry for the OW, who was a co-worker, I felt he had taken advantage of her. I kicked him out for a while, but then we decided to reconcile as he said he had come to his senses, sent her a NC letter and seemed truly remorseful. 

However, subsequent information and events have made me feel less sorry for her and I now see her more as you describe (a predator). Of course I am still 100% mad at my husband! After everything was exposed, we found out she had previously made a move on two of my husband's colleagues at work - she had been out with one briefly, but both (smart) guys turned her down. My husband was at a low point, she tried her luck with him and hit jackpot. He made an extremely stupid decision to get involved with her. Since NC she has continued to pursue him, sent nasty emails threatening me (he threw away that phone), still turns up in his office regularly trying to entice him back, followed him around near our house a few times, etc. 

She completely believes that they are soulmates and belong together, and that he is only staying with me because 'I am threatening him' or 'holding something over him'.... He has told her to f*&k off, gotten really angry with her, but she keeps coming back all syrupy and sweet. She doesn't know how to take 'no' for an answer. 

So even though it is probably not the norm, there are some of these women out there, who want 'their' man and will go all out to get him. As my husband described it, she sees it as 'some form of competition.. and she wants to win'.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 22, 2011)

> After everything was exposed, we found out she had previously made a move on two of my husband's colleagues at work - she had been out with one briefly, but both (smart) guys turned her down.


Exactly my point. I've had many offers to cheat on my GF, but never did... you know why... because my love for her always superseded my own ego- I truly loved her. Now, be it far from me to speculate on _your_ situation, but for me... my GF didn't love _me_ as much as I previously thought... or else her love for me would've saved her from this... right? You say that your husband was in this affair for a whole year... a whole year. How is_ he _a victim? Yes there are predators out there... but to say that cheating spouses are victims is laughable at best. They are _willing_ participants. Unless AP drugged and raped them, then there is no victimization.

Look _pacmouse_, I don't have any beef with you personally. What you do and what your decisions are, are not of my concern because _you_ have to live with the- not me. What irked some people like myself was that you described your husband's actions like that of an overprotective mother who sees no wrong in her child even when the evidence is staring her in the face- "No, my child could never be capable of such a thing... someone else _must_ pulling the strings." That's what it sounded like.

And you're still doing it-



> Characteristics like... being obsessed with her looks, overly interested with social status, always believing they deserve the best of everything, she even uses her kid as an extension of herself, but quick to pawn her off in the name of a good time. Admitted that she only agreed to have a child to keep her husband after she was caught having an affair shortly after their marriage. She crushed on my H until she had the opportunity. She had no intention to leave her H because he makes six figures. But wanted the my H physically because he is very "muscular and sexy"


Your husband could've said- NO! Just like I, and many others have done... a year... a whole year for him to have said- ENOUGH ALREADY! In my opinion- and I'm sorry to say it- he had his fill, and now wants to come back to his security blanket-YOU.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Squiffy said:


> HiSince NC she has continued to pursue him, sent nasty emails threatening me (he threw away that phone), still turns up in his office regularly trying to entice him back, followed him around near our house a few times, etc.
> 
> She completely believes that they are soulmates and belong together, and that he is only staying with me because 'I am threatening him' or 'holding something over him'.... He has told her to f*&k off, gotten really angry with her, but she keeps coming back all syrupy and sweet. She doesn't know how to take 'no' for an answer.


Have you considered a restraining order? Her behavior is not the "norm." She sounds like a bunny boiler. If he hasn't made it crystal clear to her that NC means just that, NC, he needs to. Because if he has not been crystal clear, he's enabling her. Talk to him about it today.

Block her emails and phone #s from being able to contact you. If she keeps this up following him near your home and showing up to his work, a protective order may be a good idea.

Oh and I'd call her out to her husband. You said she's married so go ahead & contact her husband and let him know what she is doing. Back it up with proof.


----------



## Looking to heal (Jun 15, 2011)

I just think that in general women are more attracted to men in relationships than the ones that are single.

If a woman wants her cake and eat it too she is better to pick a married guy than a single guy.

A counsellor has given this a label.

When they do surveys of people and ask if you could cheat on your spouse and know for sure you wouldn't be caught would you ? I believe the percent who say yes is very high like 70% - 85%.

I feel the decision to have an affair is mainly a result of bad judgement and decisions rather some latent character flaw in your DNA and the key is to keep yourself away from opportunity or put yourself in a bad situation which in this instance was not done.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

BigBri said:


> Yeah... keep deluding yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are women who go after other women's H's, that is a fact. It is also a fact that men have historically lived by a different social code that allows them to think that infidelity on their part is some how not as serious as it would be if their wives or girl friends were unfaithful. They are therefore somewhat more prone to infidelity then are woman. The predatory woman knows this, and what she is doing. No societal excuses are made for her to make it easier for her to rationalize her conduct. She knows she is hurting another woman( and her children) and she knows how badly. These creatures often have issues with their mothers and/or abandonment issues with their fathers. My H was pursued, in every way by someone young enough to be our daughter. He told her no, over and over again, ( she was a work colleague) but the ego boost was just too tantalizing for him to walk away from. She counted on that, and kept up the campaign of seduction until it was successful. She told him that an involvement with her would actually improve our marriage! I blame my H, but I also blame this little piece of s**t, and I always will. My IC said that this skank didn't betray me, it was only my H who did that. That isn't accurate though, She interred into a competition with me without the decency of telling me. She made decisions about my life and my family behind my back, and she knew what she was doing and that it would hurt me if I knew. When I found out about her, she told me via e-mail that she didn't care about me and my family. I said that was hardly a surprise. She was very concerned though, that I might tell her H and family about what she'd been up to. It takes a real piece of garbage to do what she did. She betrayed her H and her child. I never chased any man ever, let alone a married one! I never had to disrobe and flaunt myself to get a man either. It's hard for men to understand that a woman who is chasing them is sometimes angry with some woman in her life, and she needs to get even by taking it out on an innocent victim. It is sick, but it happens all the time. I know where this poster is coming from. Without the interference of this predatory type, some affairs would not happen. I've had married male friends. It wouldn't have been hard to chase one down, and play king of the mountain with some unsuspecting wife, but I just wasn't that twisted. No excuse for the H, and none for the OW either.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

findingmyway said:


> Men like me are in no short supply, guys who chase married women. While I do not see myself as a predator, I'm certain that women like me exist as well.
> 
> FMW


You bet they do. You might be chasing for a little uncomplicated(no such thing really) booty, but she is doing it to put some other woman down. I hate broads like this, I always have. I never thought I would be victimized by one though.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Being married to my wife has taught me to generally dislike and mistrust all people. If anyone came on to me I'd tell them to **** off.


----------



## marital_discord (Jul 29, 2011)

What in the WORLD are you telling YOURSELF and now us??? She couldn't have done any more than he allowed her to. Stop making excuses for his bad behavior and creating these storylines, calling it truth. There is NO WAY he told you all these exact details...no way!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

findingmyway said:


> Men like me are in no short supply, guys who chase married women. While I do not see myself as a predator, I'm certain that women like me exist as well.
> 
> FMW


Total crap that you do not see yourself as a predator. Why? Because you are if you pursue married women.

You have no shame.


----------



## marital_discord (Jul 29, 2011)

"You have no shame."

Right, michzz! Its called sociopathic behavior.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

marital_discord said:


> "You have no shame."
> 
> Right, michzz! Its called sociopathic behavior.


And even if it seems obvious, it is useful to call it out. Sick game or not.


----------

